# RIP My Precious Leo



## gjb (Jun 4, 2012)

Lost our little buddy yesterday. My heart is broken. We tried to save you, if only you could of talked. will miss your sweet personality and your stubbornness. 26 years of your crazy antics you graced us with. I love you! XXOO


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

I'm so sorry for your loss... they leave a big hole in our hearts when the leave us to go over the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## gjb (Jun 4, 2012)

lb27312 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss... they leave a big hole in our hearts when the leave us to go over the Rainbow Bridge.


yes they do! thank you


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I am very sorry.


----------



## gjb (Jun 4, 2012)

Horsef said:


> I am very sorry.


Thank you


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kailee TheCool (Feb 1, 2021)

So sorry! Rest in peace, Leo.


----------



## gjb (Jun 4, 2012)

I am so lucky to have such caring friends, thank you. My neighbor down the road, brought him down and buried him on his farm. It was a challenge because we had so much snow this week. But neighbors pitched in to help.
Where I have been boarding for 3 years, they gave me last months board back to help pay for the bill. (Which I am sure will be astronomical!) They sent us flowers, had a beautiful bow made to hang in barn(purple to match his halter.) Told me today to not worry about board until bill is paid. It is a private barn only my 2. I have been so blessed.
I am a little worried about Leo's roommate Cowboy, but seems to be handling it ok. Another one is out of the picture at 72 with finances and age.


----------

